# hunting clothes



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

it looks very nice.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

my gosh that is some camo


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

danny said:


> it looks very nice.


What ?
......the corn is all dried out














?

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

they good coats and warm too. smart


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

wonder if it will ever be possible to create a chameleon type camo that can change patterns n colours to suit its environment. just wondering. i bet they will one day.


----------

